# JFileChooser - Verzeichnis auslesen



## keztrel (22. Aug 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bastle gerade an einem kleinen Upload Applet für eine PHP Galerie. Dazu habe ich in dem Applet einen JFileChooser eingebettet um mehrere lokale Dateien auf einmal uploaden zu können. Nun möcht ich wenn per Drag & Drop ein Verzeichnis in eine JList gezogen wird, das automatisch alle Dateien ausgelesen und upgeloadet werden.  Das Problem ist nun, dass der FileChooser wohl nur das aktuelle Verzeichnis initialisiert und keine Unterordner. Sprich ich muss zuerst einmal in das Verzeichnis reinspringen im JFileChooser damit ich dann mit currFile.listFiles() auch die entsprechenden Dateien rausbekomme.

Hat dafür jemand einen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## Raydiator (22. Aug 2007)

Lass halt den filechooser ein verzeichniss wählen, nimm den pfad und per file.list() recursive die verzeichnisse auslessen.


----------



## keztrel (22. Aug 2007)

ja mach ich, allerdings liefert .listFiles(), wenn ich zuvor nicht in dem Orner gebrowsed bin nur ein leeres Array


----------



## Raydiator (22. Aug 2007)

Also nicht listFile();
sondern
String path = path vom filechooser;
File f = new File(path);
String[] list = f.list();


----------



## keztrel (22. Aug 2007)

Habe ich auch schon versucht:


```
File tmp = new File(file.getPath());
```

allerdings liefert file.getPath() bei einem Verzeichnis dann "Name.lnk" und Java erkennt dies wiederum als File und nicht als Directory.

Also hab ich mir gedacht ich schneide einfach das .lnk ab:


```
File tmp = new File(file.getPath().replace(".lnk", "");
```

allerdings auch ohne erfolg (hab auch schon versucht am Ende noch eine Backslash einzufügen), hier wird die File dann gar nicht mehr erkann, also weder als File noch als Directory


----------



## keztrel (28. Aug 2007)

hm... keine ne Ahnung oder einen Tipp?


----------

